# Please Id This Fish



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it a Rhom?Brazil or Peru Rhom?Click on the actual pictures to get the true shape of the fish.Please Id it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very hard to id with those pics, all I can get out of them is shape which doesnt really help.

I dont know if its the pics but do I see some yellow on it? And in the second pic the black tail fin edge doesnt seem to go all the way to the end of the tail.

With these pics it could be anything, try and take a few more with the tank lights on and no flash so we can better see color.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea it's hard to tell from those pictures, but it sure looks like a rhom, wait till he grows up and post some more


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Is it a Rhom?Brazil or Peru Rhom?


Is it a Rhom? -- you will be able to find out what kind of piranha it is 99%









Brazil or Peru Rhom -- unless the person you bought it from knows where its from you will never know


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

looks exactly like mine, peru rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hugoale1 said:


> looks exactly like mine, peru rhom


You can't say a rhom is from Peru because it looks exactly like your Peru rhom. The only rhoms I think that you would have the best chance of determining it's collection point just by looking at it might be a Xingu.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

A crystal clear flank shot would be better for trying to id this guy.


----------

